# Bathroom Vanity w/Legs --> Baseboard Help



## bergsj (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi All:

It seems like most stores are selling bathroom vanities which have short legs which is fine and dandy, however I need to install the right side of the vanity flush with the wall. 

This means if I want my nice 5" white baseboards to terminate properly against the right leg of the vanity I'm pretty much screwed. The legs on vanities are normally curved, and this makes the vanity stand away from the wall (not flush with wall).

I would prefer getting a vanity that isn't on legs so I can terminate the baseboard properly and get a nice tight fit in the corner of my bathroom but I've found that it's next to impossible to find any good options at Home Depot, Lowe's, etc. Any suggestions on where else to look for bathroom vanities that have that "built in" look rather than on legs?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Dumb design----I've cut them off neatly and hung the cabinet with only the front legs.

Another one I removed the back legs and moved them forward---trimming around them usually looks bad.


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

Any kitchen cabinet line also has vanities. Traditional ones without legs or with. Have a chat with a KD and have them show you a few.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Another way I've dealt with it is to set the base in place without nailing, pushed the vanity in place against it and scribed the leg pattern onto the base.
Removed the vanity and cut the base.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Or, you could have the countertop cut 1 inch wide on both sides, and keep the side of the vanity away from the wall.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

This place has quite a few vanities. I've bought a few things from them (no vanities though) and they sell quality products.

http://www.signaturehardware.com/?_...e=7709803208&gclid=CP7Gk4Obi7wCFclaMgod9UcAuQ


----------

